# Visual Studio als IDE



## JavaIsTheBest (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ist es möglich mit der kostenlosen Visual Studio 2015 Community Entwicklungsumgebung, einfach Java Quellcode zu kompilieren und auszuführen?


----------



## Baldur (8. Mai 2016)

Soweit ich weiß kann Visual Studio kein Java, die IDE ist eher für C++, C#, etc da.

Gibts einen bestimmten Grund dafür, daß du Visual Studio verwenden willst/musst? Für Java verwenden die meisten Entwickler eher IntelliJ, NetBeans oder wenns nicht anders geht auch Eclipse.


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (8. Mai 2016)

Ich finde die Entwicklungsumgebung von Visual Studio besser, hab deswegen nachgefragt.
Hier gibts einen Link dazu.

https://jaxenter.de/microsoft-visual-studio-2015-23425


----------



## Baldur (9. Mai 2016)

Ok, war mir tatsächlich neu daß VisualStudio mittlerweile auch Java spricht. In dem Artikel wird aber hauptsächlich davon gesprochen mittels Xamarin C++ und .NET Code auf Android und iOS laufen zu lassen (Xamarin ist die Firma, die hinter Mono steht, einer freien Implementierung von .NET) von daher weiß ich nicht wie gut Visual Studio jetzt mit Desktop-Java machen kann.
Aber wenn du eh schon Visual Studio benutzt, dann kannst du es ja einfach mal ausprobieren, bzw ggf auch einfach mal das VS2015 installieren.


----------



## Jardcore (9. Mai 2016)

JavaIsTheBest hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde die Entwicklungsumgebung von Visual Studio besser


Besser als was? 
Als Eclipse, Intellij Community oder Netbeans? (Notepad++ und co. mal ausgeschlossen)


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (9. Mai 2016)

Besser als Eclipse.
Aber ich versuch mal Intdllij. Das sieht ähnlich wie Visual Studio aus.


----------



## Jardcore (9. Mai 2016)

Willkommen im Club, werde die nächsten Tage auch mit Intellij anfangen.
Eclipse ist mir zu klobig geworden, ich erhoffe mir von Intellij einen schnelleren Workflow und vor Allem ein ansprechendes Design^^


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (9. Mai 2016)

Ich finde das debuggen mit eclipse furchtbar.


----------



## Baldur (10. Mai 2016)

Über IntelliJ ist hier ja schon einiges geschrieben worden.
Probiers einfach mal aus, die Community Edition ist ja kostenlos und falls du Student/Azubi bist, kannst du auch eine Studentenversion bekommen.

Ich nutz jetzt schon seit ca 1,5 Jahren die C++ Variante von IntelliJ und bereue keinen Cent  (der grundlegende Funktionsumfang ist ja sprachübergreifend identisch) Zwischen Visual Studio und IntelliJ liegen wirklich Welten. Und das obwohl VS eigentlich lange Zeit die Referenz für C++ war.


----------

